# UR QUATTRO SITTING IN BARN!!!



## tserof (Aug 22, 2004)

I know of a black ur quattro thats sitting in a barn in nothern Maine its complete but im not sure if there is any thing that might be special about the car, other than the fact that it is rare. How different where all of these cars that were shipped over here? were some more rare than others, like boday color interior ect.? (its an early style car FYI)
Im going to make a trip back to this very remote place and maybe snap a few pics before the summer is over. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## delta v (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: UR QUATTRO SITTING IN BARN!!! (tserof)*

You know the owner? He looking/considering a sell? Any other details?
Don't tease us like this!


----------



## tserof (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: UR QUATTRO SITTING IN BARN!!! (delta v)*

yes i know the guy who has it. It was given/traded to him and he knows he has something special. Im not sure of his plans..car has 165k and looks to be in great shape over all


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: UR QUATTRO SITTING IN BARN!!! (tserof)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tserof* »_yes i know the guy who has it. It was given/traded to him and he knows he has something special. Im not sure of his plans..car has 165k and looks to be in great shape over all
Sounds like one of those idiots who thinks that the 70 Cuda they have sitting in a field rotted in half is worth $65,000


----------



## tserof (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: UR QUATTRO SITTING IN BARN!!! (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_Sounds like one of those idiots who thinks that the 70 Cuda they have sitting in a field rotted in half is worth $65,000









Tell me about it I hope to save this car but that might take a while to get from the owner. Either way its a cool car, and you gotta love thoes car in barn storys







I will put some pics up when i go back to his house http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## delta v (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: UR QUATTRO SITTING IN BARN!!! (tserof)*

I always dream of finding a barn car...I know there is one for me somewhere...


----------



## tserof (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: UR QUATTRO SITTING IN BARN!!! (delta v)*

as do I








and I found one but like many peoples stories its going to be a hard one to get


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Quick Q;
can you get a decent pic of the car and its color?
Trying to sort out the blacks on the urquattros...


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

When I got mine it had been sitting under a car cover in the garage for 10 years. 
Then you find out that all the hoses were rotten and the fuel system needed changing from sitting.
But well worth the price I payed....


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (URQ)*

There aren't any running urqs in my country, however about 5km from my home my friends found one. Golden paintjob, 1983 model. I must take a look at it and if I succeed in convincing the owner (who doesn't have a clue what he has) in selling it, then it's party time...








Hope you will be able to convince him so the car will have a decent owner.


----------



## rayveedub (Apr 20, 2004)

poor car, a barn in maine has to be the worst place for that thing to sit. why could he be below the rust belt. hopefully its a galvanized car.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (URQ)*

That's why a car needs to be run/driven every once in a while. My father does that with my mother's '87 Ford Thunderbird Turbo Coupe. And that must be part of the reason why the cars in the Audi museum are run in vintage events every now and then, or has parts that can go bad from sitting removed when they're moth balled. I wonder if the R8 that won Lime Rock, or the R10 that won Le Mans have recieved such treatment( have parts removed, and replaced when the want to run them).


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (chernaudi)*

I try to drive my car a few times a month plus a few shows each year.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (URQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *URQ* »_I try to drive my car a few times a month plus a few shows each year.
You live in Cali. You could strip that car to bare metal and leave it outside for a week and it wouldn't matter







And no, the Ur-Q's were not galvanized.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

Some of the later models were partially galvinized
My '85 had galvinized doors, and fenders......
The rest of the car, not so.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (urquattro83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *urquattro83* »_. Golden paintjob, 1983 model. 

That would be called gobi beige metallic


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_Some of the later models were partially galvinized
My '85 had galvinized doors, and fenders......
The rest of the car, not so.

The panels were stamped from pre-galvanized sheetmetal. I've heard that areas of the front end, the hood and the floor were also galvanized, and not only in the Urquattros but also in the more regular Coupe GT and Coupe quattro


----------



## austinweisVR (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (PerL)*

go to carsinbarns.com if you really want more.


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (austinweisVR)*

I think I am going to be sick after that site.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (URQ)*

But are there a single Urq in that site? Guess not. Look what's hiding in a guy's farm in Austria. Seeing this makes me sad


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (PerL)*

OMG, I hope he has some ambitious plans for them because this sight is like a legend's funeral...


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (urquattro83)*

Apparently, they were going to make a Urq museum from these cars. Dont know anything more than that.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (PerL)*

I wonder, if all of them are pre-production cars.
They look very early. (from the original 400)
Also, spotted an uber rare 100s coupe ........










_Modified by Sepp at 2:36 PM 11-11-2006_


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*

By the looks of things they have been sitting in deep water up to the middle of the rims in some shots.
There must be a lot of rust collecting now.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (URQ)*

No!!!!!!!!!!!!!! All those poor Ur-Q's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

Damn! Sitting all these years for nothing


----------



## Hugo44 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: quattros in Austria*

The cars are now stored in a new shed, for future restoration.
http://www.urquattro.at/index_061014.htm
Hugo.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: quattros in Austria (Hugo44)*

Hugo!!!
Lets see some pics of your car!


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: quattros in Austria (Sepp)*

Hey look, it's my car's European twin, red with white R8's







Hugo, I think we all want to see your car, but at the same time we don't as the euro bumpers, euro lights, and the 20VT engine might make us a bit jealous that we got the shaft in the states on the Ur-Q


----------

